# Good value shampoo



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking for a good value shampoo, so far im looking at Autoglym Super Strength Car Shampoo 5 Litre, 1:1000 at £46.99.

Is that about as good as it gets?


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

https://car-chem.com/store/luxury-car-shampoo-concentrate-5ltr?page=2

Worth consideration?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

1:1900 that's impressive for the price.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I have just gone over to car chem for my winter washes, and ill go back to adams in the summer, great value and it was @£21.99 I think last time I looked.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just got some, about £26 including postage.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

IMHO Car chem 1900:1 is a great shampoo.

I would say that though - because I bought 5 litres of it quite a while ago and still have rather a lot left :wave::lol:

Give it a try.

Andy.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

robj20 said:


> Just got some, about £26 including postage.


I don't think you will be disappointed.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Going to throw another one in the mix and suggest Infinity Wax Pure Shampoo. Not quite as cheap as the Carchem but still under £30 delivered for 5L. Seriously impressed me this shampoo. Slick, sudsy, and cleans really well with no effect on you LSP. 

Imran


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Another vote here for the car chem shampoo. Bought 500ml bottle a while back and it is impressive. A tiny capful in a 10l bucket. Shampoo is super slick and very sudsy.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Another vote for the Car Chem. They have the 12 days of Christmas offers on at the moment so you might be tempted with some other stuff too (sorry). 5ltr of that should last forever unless your doing it professionally or are just OCD.


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Infinity Wax Pure Shampoo is great, dilutable up to 2000:1, no gloss additives or anything either. 500ml is £6.99, is my go to Shampoo now. Just a single capful in a bucket works perfect for me


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If your buying 5 litres and wash your car once a week it will last 4-5 years. Car chem is up there with the best shampoos. I use it for general washing, i switch to adams shampoo in summer as it does not leave any marks after washing in direct sunlight. If i could buy that at 5litres cheap i would use it hands down but £42 is expensive


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Gyeon bath essence 1l @ £20 2000:1. Great shampoo . Car chem is fantastic but it will last you years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I bought some from Car Chem in the black friday deals and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AudiPhil said:


> I bought some from Car Chem in the black friday deals and I'm very happy with it.


Just ordered Car-Chem's luxury shampoo 1900 and I am looking forward to trying it, I had a few questions when ordering and I contacted Car-Chem and I had the best customer service that ive had in a long time.

Quick to reply to my questions and very happy to help, between the glowing reviews and the outstanding customer service you will not be disappointed.


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

3M car wash shampoo is good and very economical. Quite runny in terms of thickness but a little goes a long way. Smells of cherry and foams up nicely. Kind to paintwork.

When I was in Minnesota some petrol heads I knew were using Ultima paint guard wash shampoo. Only needed 30-60ml (that's 1 -2 fluid US ounces) for about 10-20 litres of water. Very economical. It also doesn't strip wax protection. 

both are under £15


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I tend to use Autosmart Duet most of the time for the added wax, but it's wasted when I want to apply other products. So this should be perfect.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

AndyN01 said:


> IMHO Car chem 1900:1 is a great shampoo.
> 
> I would say that though - because I bought 5 litres of it quite a while ago and still have rather a lot left :wave::lol:
> 
> ...


What fragrance do you suggest? Thanks


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Nidge76 said:


> I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


What fragrance? Don't want to buy something that it's not pleasent


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> IMHO Car chem 1900:1 is a great shampoo.


I think a small syringe that can measure the small quantity required is in order.

5ml in 10litres of water.

If you get the 5litre bottle using the sale that works out at just over 2p per wash for 1000 washes.

If you wash your car once per week every week it should last just over 19 years.


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Definitely Car Chem Shampoo, and its on offer at the moment


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Iv ordered some car chem 5l.looked a bargain however its been weeks for delivery when it said in stock 🤔 due to get it this week. Great reviews


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I've ordered some car chem 5l. Looked a bargain however it's been weeks for delivery when it said in stock &#55358;&#56596; due to get it this week.


Just to help you out a little. The lowered price for the 1900:1 is part of a 12 day sale. Should something else be part of the sale that you want you select the free postage option. On the 14th or thereabouts all items will be sent out.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

How about BH's Auto-Wash:

https://www.bilthamber.com/car-cleaning-and-degreasing/auto-wash

I've used it for years and even the small bottles last for ages.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=410138&share_fid=5052&share_type=t

Just done a review on this
They do a 5ltr and it will go a long way, I reckon lower amount needed than they suggest as it was crazy sudsy at their reccomendation.

5ltr will last ages


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Joe the Plumber said:


> How about BH's Auto-Wash:
> 
> https://www.bilthamber.com/car-cleaning-and-degreasing/auto-wash
> 
> I've used it for years and even the small bottles last for ages.


I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned this. 
Picked mine up yesterday and it's really nice to use. Feels slick and the "head" stayed on all the way to the bottom the bucket.

I'm sure 1900:1 is also great, but I'm not sure I want any product to last 19 years lol.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

CharliesTTS said:


> https://car-chem.com/store/luxury-car-shampoo-concentrate-5ltr?page=2
> 
> Worth consideration?


Cheers bought some:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Yes BH autowash is the same dilution ratio but it costs 8 times as much according to the description on the Bilt Hamber website.

It does have excellent cleaning power and might be better than Car Chem's shampoo but the OP was looking for good value.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

fabionvieira said:


> What fragrance? Don't want to buy something that it's not pleasent


I must admit I've only ever got the standard shampoo which I think smells a bit like cherry.

I guess fragrance is down to personal taste but the quality of shampoo is up there with the best I reckon.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I went for Cool Waters again, it’s a strong scent but smells nice


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Fragrance - whatever takes your fancy .

If you want a bit of "calming" while you shampoo then try the Tea Tree & Peppermint..

Let us know which one you go for and how you get on with it.

Andy.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Used it a few times now.
Insane how concentrated it is like treacle.
Does the job perfectly and should last me forever.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thanks for all the mentions guys 
Keep an eye on our page for a great sale this weekend.


----------

